# Swatches and palette colors



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

As a beginner I'd like to know why when using water color tubes, the videos say to fill you palette wells and let them dry? I have been just adding paint when I need it and using it right out of the tube. Also what is the point of making color chart?


----------



## hasmig1 (May 3, 2021)

Please watch my paintings!


----------

